# Best and Worst Superhero Movies



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

What do you think?  Here are mine, off the top of my head, so I'm sure I've forgotten many:

Best:

1:  The Dark Knight
2:  Iron Man
3:  Batman Begins
4:  Superman (Christopher Reeves)
5:  Green Lantern

Honorable Mention:  Batman (1989), Kick-***, Xmen First Class, Spider Man 2

Worst:

1:  Hulk (Ang Lee)
2:  Jonah Hex
3:  Ghost Rider
4:  Elektra
5:  Catwoman

Honorable Mention:  Blade Trinity, Spider Man 3, Any of the Batman Movies between 1989 and 2005.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 20, 2011)

Why the fondness for the Christopher Reeve Superman movie?  I thought it was kinda ho-hum myself.  I did like Superman II.

I also liked all the Toby Maguire Spiderman movies and <gasp> Daredevil.


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Why the fondness for the Christopher Reeve Superman movie?  I thought it was kinda ho-hum myself.  I did like Superman II.
> 
> I also liked all the Toby Maguire Spiderman movies and <gasp> Daredevil.


Maybe it was my age, but I've always liked it and still watch it from time to time.

I also liked Daredevil.  It's a flawed movie, but there were parts that really worked.  I wouldn't put it in the top 10 superhero movies of all time, but it's above Spiderman 1 and 3, IMO.


----------



## granfire (Jun 20, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Why the fondness for the Christopher Reeve Superman movie?  I thought it was kinda ho-hum myself.  I did like Superman II.
> 
> I also liked all the Toby Maguire Spiderman movies and <gasp> Daredevil.



I think it was the first major superhero feature? with decent FX? (that surprisingly still kinda look good?) You just never quiet get over your first love. ^_^


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 20, 2011)

Best:

1. The Dark Knight
2. Spiderman 2
3. Thor
4. Iron Man
5. Kick ***

Haven't yet seen Xmen First Class but it's on my summer movie list

Worst: I pretty much agree with your worst list except that Daredevil would be in there somewhere.

I always thought the Superman movies were passable but really more like prototypes for the better-written superhero flicks of the Aughts. A lot of people in gen X appear to have granted Superman 1 and 2 the status of sacred cows--I will ascribe it to nostalgia.


----------



## billc (Jun 20, 2011)

So far, pending this summer...

1)  The Dark Knight
2)   Batman begins
3)   Superman (Christopher Reeves)  (I was a kid when I saw this so my perspective is different.)
4)   Kick ***
5)   spider man 


Worst:

1)  Darkman ( I know...)
2)  The Hulk (The Eric Bana hulk)
3)  spider man 3


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

Just remembered the Spirit.  Terrible movie.  Didn't even finish watching it.

Also among the worst:  Son of the Mask.


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> Best:
> 
> 1. The Dark Knight
> 2. Spiderman 2
> ...


What did you like about Thor?


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 20, 2011)

[Puts on her PBS turtleneck]: Honestly Steve I thought Thor was a great example of space-operatic mythology. Repackaged for modern eyes and ears, but kept the essence of the story intact and provided classic father/son conflict and brothers conflict drama, a la Joseph Campbell.

Well that and..I have to admit a lot of it had to do with the excellent and complex character of Loki. Tom Hiddleston knocked that one out of the ballpark. (And from a female POV, he is sexy as hell. )

Thor himself was almost a parody, but there was a nice subversion of the "boastful warrior" archetype in Chris Hemsworth's version of Thor that made him likeable.

Nice cinematography and well-choreographed action scenes. Loved the look of Valhalla. 

 I think this film will prove a good setup for latter Avenger films. Much to look forward to in this franchise.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 20, 2011)

I was wondering how they were going to explain Thor being an Asgardian god to the average movie goer.  Recasting them as advanced technological beings instead seemed OK to me, even if it is very much not what the comics say.


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

girlbug2 said:


> [Puts on her PBS turtleneck]: Honestly Steve I thought Thor was a great example of space-operatic mythology. Repackaged for modern eyes and ears, but kept the essence of the story intact and provided classic father/son conflict and brothers conflict drama, a la Joseph Campbell.
> 
> Well that and..I have to admit a lot of it had to do with the excellent and complex character of Loki. Tom Hiddleston knocked that one out of the ballpark. (And from a female POV, he is sexy as hell. )
> 
> ...


Huh.  I thought the father/son conflict was ham-handed.  Loki was well played, by far the best of the bunch, but even that was over-acted most of the way through.  

Regarding cinematography and action scenes... wow... I guess we just have to disagree.  The sets looked cheap to me.  The action on Earth literally looked to me like it was filmed in a town facade set built on the cheap.  And the Asgard sets looked like live action, Saturday Morning fare from the 90's, a la Power Rangers.

I'll chalk it up as different taste, but dang...  we definitely saw two different films on that one.


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 20, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Maybe it was my age, but I've always liked it and still watch it from time to time.



Maybe the reason why neither it nor the recent Superman Returns movie worked for me is because I hate the campy version of Lex Luthor who is surrounded by incompetent henchmen.  I know this was how comics were written at one time, but I can't stand that stuff.  I can't imagine Luthor, one of the greatest malevolent minds on Earth, putting up with the grief that Ned Betty's character deals out regularly.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 20, 2011)

Hides in shame because I loved Daredevil and Elektra ... 

...

...  Jennifer Garner, guys, for crying out loud!  What more do you want?


----------



## granfire (Jun 20, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Hides in shame because I loved Daredevil and Elektra ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...  Jennifer Garner, guys, for crying out loud!  What more do you want?




Well....some movies you just don't watch for the story line.... :angel:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 20, 2011)

:chuckles:  Oh so true .


----------



## Steve (Jun 20, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles: Oh so true .


Halle Berry is drop dead gorgeous, but even she didn't make Catwoman worth watching.


----------



## SensibleManiac (Jun 20, 2011)

Some of my favorites...

XMen
Xmen United
Iron Man
The Dark Knight
Batman Begins

I kind of liked the Watchmen but expected more.

Worst movies...
The new Hulk movies,
Elektra
Spiderman 3 (although it had some great parts) had too much crap involved. (What was with that bar scene???)


----------



## granfire (Jun 20, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Halle Berry is drop dead gorgeous, but even she didn't make Catwoman worth watching.



She had an awfully big leotard to fill....
(Julie Newmar....hmmmmmm)


----------

